# Getting into the car



## sixxofdiamonds (Jul 8, 2011)

Sidd is 14 months old and has issues getting in the car.

He is fine while traveling, doesn't get car sick, anxious or the like but he has a problem getting in.

We have a Subaru Outback and he's frightened of hopping into the back. He'll put his front paws up and then I have to lift his back end (usually by doing a stair kind of maneuver where I lift his feet so he'll step up on his own).

I have tried to have him get in from the back seat but he wants me to put his front paws up then he'll climb in on his own. 

He'll come right up to the car, put his head in but won't take the oomph to get in. I know he has the ability to do so because he'll happily climb onto the couch. He also doesn't have an issue jumping over obstacles.

I wouldn't say that he's frightened but more wary of getting in the vehicle. We've been taking him for ice cream rides (four miles round trip and part of a vanilla cone) to get him used to it. He seems to enjoy the ride and loves getting out and going places. He's gone to dog parks, out swimming, camping, etc. 

Has anybody dealt with anything like this? I've always had dogs who would clear the tailgate of a lifted truck if it meant they got to go for a ride (our Chessie actually did this, a six inch lift on an F-150 and the tailgate up!) so this is a whole new ballpark for me.

I've tried treats, petting rewards, getting a running start... nothing seems to work. Perhaps I just need to buy him a ramp or a step?

Thanks!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

My Buddy will not get into the car by himself. I have a small Toyota...a friggin mouse could jump into the backseat of it! Buddy will put his front paws in but then will look around for me to lift his butt up. 
I do it. Totally my fault! I do whatever he wants me to do. He owns me.

I used to get so much abuse from my brother about this. He would laugh and say that I was the biggest push over ever and why cant I train my dog to get into a car by himself?!?!....he would brag when his golden girl would hop right in.

Then......he got his boy....Bauer!

Guess who my brother has to lift into his car???? hee hee....serves him right! Maybe it is a boy thing? :


----------



## JaspersMom (Jun 26, 2011)

there is a guy I deal with at work who his dog (golden) is his buddy goes with him everywhere and he said the same thing he has to pick his dog up to get in the car. Every dog is different. Try a step stool and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh...I forgot to mention.....Buddy will not get out of the car by himself either. Well....to be clear, when we get to the river or a park...he barrels out of the car but when we get home...I have to drag him.

Nip this in the bud or you will have a spoiled brat like me!


----------



## HeidiG (Jul 13, 2011)

Copper did the same thing for about a year and a half... and he LOVES car rides...I had a toyota 4 runner and he would put his front paws up and I would have to lift him up from his back legs... when I wasn't fast enough he would turn his head and look back at me like he was saying "hellooo... i'm waiting! I need your help!"

Anyways, after about a year and a half of doing that, he finally did it on his own and has not needed my help since! 

Sidd will probably come around too... when he's ready


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I had this problem when my 4 year old was around 1 year old and owned a Honda Accord. 
I threw a treat into the car and he would go for it and get into the car by himself. I did this for about and a week and have not had no problems since and I now own a Honda CRV.


----------



## Kerplunk105 (Jul 3, 2011)

Have you tried throwing really smelly treats (like cooked hot dogs) into the car, bringing his favorite toy, or a ball? Maybe even start feeding him his meals in there until he thinks of the car as an awesome place to be.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

My guy likes smelly treats - like Plato's Salmon so use what he likes best. You want him to want to go get it in the car. If he's ball/toy motivated I would try that also. This was the advice that I got from two trainers when I had the problem since anything physical was ruled out.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Haha, Riley used to be just like this! It was particularly inconvenient when he had just gotten done swimming and rolling in mud - picking him up made me so dirty! But he eventually got it - now he likes getting in the car so much that he tries to jump in even when we are not going for a ride - just when we walk by it!


----------



## JavagirlWisc (Dec 31, 2010)

This thread is so funny! We though we were the only ones! 

It does appear to be a boy thing. Our 5-month old, Scupper, is being so stubborn about it. Our trainer had him going in and out of the car at our last session but he won't do it for us at home! A treat doesn't seem to do it, either. He just freezes and won't climb up even though we've seen that he can do it easily!


----------



## TiffanyPartyOf8 (Jul 14, 2011)

So glad mine isn't the only one. He puts his paws up on the car but I have to pick his butt up. lol. Then I have to actually lift him and put him on the ground to get out. He won't budge. lol.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm so glad to see I'm not the only one. Dakota puts her front paws in the car and then waits for me to lift her butt in the car. She gets out fine but wants to be lifted in.


----------



## bernadettet (Aug 7, 2011)

It must b a boy thing my 4 month old lucky jumps in almost evey time and100% of the time when i have a treat handy shes not to big yet eaither


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny has moods. Most of the time she jumps right in and out (with permission only). But other times, she rocks back and forth a bit first like she can't figure the velocity or trajectory. Other times we get the paws up and the helpless look and have to lift her butt in. They are so funny. I think half my back pain is from being wrapped around her little paw! lol


----------



## Angelina (Aug 11, 2011)

As an owner of a 10 year old dog with arthritic hips, I have to ask "so why not lift him"? I have a Subaru Impreza and my partner has an Outback. Both dogs will put their front feet up and then I put one arm across the belly, the other thru the hind legs and lift. To me, it helps save their hips.

The younger, Cannella, can and will easily jump up but after a long session or exercise (usually swimming), she will ask to be lifted. No problem! She is telling me she is tired so why force it? 

Getting out (or not getting out) is a different story. Cannella likes to stay in because she knows she is going to get a rinse after swimming. Funny how these dogs can swim in anything yet don't want to get hosed off. I do a quick lift up/out with the leash with one hand, a little nudge of the butt with the other and out she goes. I don't beg, I don't bribe, I just let her know with body language this is what we are doing. I definately don't make a big deal of it.

Working with horses one doesn't use voice as much as body language and energy. I think it has helped me working with the dogs.

I hope this helps! Kimberly


----------



## Shalva (Jul 16, 2008)

all of my dogs jump into the car except for natalie the Irish wolfhound who honestly could step into my subaru forester.... for obvious reasons she is a little large to lift... and she doesn't like to put her feet up so I bought her a ramp.... 
its the Mr. Herzhers Smart Ramp 
there are two sizes... I got the larger one again for obvious reasons... and she loves it... it weighs 18 pounds i think... I have in bungeed in the car... it opens easily stores easily... and it is very very stable... she has no issues walking up and down it and is much happier doing that... 

a friend of mine with an older arthritic pup asked me about mine and she went and bought one... and her dog also easily learned to use it and she is as thrilled with hers as I am with mine... 

this is the ramp that the wolfhound people suggested.... 

honestly not jumping in and out wouldn't bother me even in my other dogs.. if they all wanted to use the ramp... why pound on hips and joints any more than they have to... 

so its a ramp for me


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

OMG I am in love with Sidd. Just had to say. Flat out. What a handsome dog!


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

I agree with throw a smelly treat in and train them to jump in. It will save your back in the long run. No reason they can't be trained to do this unless of course they have joint problems or of the senior type.


----------

